# $tillen nose in and INSTALLED! PIC!



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys... I've got updated pics of the car but so far I've only uploaded the one at the top of my page... tell me what you guys think....

http://members.cardomain.com/xpress200sx

BTW: Stillen's service was fantastic. Got my nose in 5 days and fitment was PERFECT.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

close up..please


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hit the enlarge link........... =\


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Looks nice, 
I've always wanted to see how the $tillen facia would look on a '98 B14. How much did you end up paying for the whole thing (bumper, paint, install)???


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Well... I got it shipped to me for $430. I haven't painted it yet. Going to have the whole car painted soon so there was no point in painting just the nose right now. I didn't pay for installation.... installed it myself. Was direct bolt on. Some drilling was required on the kit but the marks were already made.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*$430? oUCh!!!*


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Ouch? Compared to other kits I've priced, that's a fair price. Especially considering my nose is made of polyurethane and not fiberglass that'll shatter to a million pieces if you hit something or have a blow out . That's shipped also.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it looks really sweet. are u gonna also purchase the rest of stillen kit?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is that just like primer black, or is it just dirty? looks kinda dull in the picture, but that could be from weather and lighting too iguess


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *is that just like primer black, or is it just dirty? looks kinda dull in the picture, but that could be from weather and lighting too iguess *


i believe its primered.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LaRon said:


> *Ouch? Compared to other kits I've priced, that's a fair price. Especially considering my nose is made of polyurethane and not fiberglass that'll shatter to a million pieces if you hit something or have a blow out . That's shipped also. *


But at least fiberglass can be fixed. If you ever do smash/crack that front, have fun... 
Both polyurethane and fiberglass have their advantages/disadvantages.

$430.00 is way overpriced for a front bumper. There is a reason we call them $teelin'


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

my420sx said:


> *$430? oUCh!!! *



NO SHIT.....


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Yea, it's just primer black. Full paint job coming in a couple weeks.

And yes... poly and fiberglass both have advantages and disadvantages. However, due to where I live (rural/city area) I have rough road conditions and deer and animals are a major problem here. Fiberglass kits don't last long in my area. I've seen so many cars pimped out with tight ass kits and then later on see them all smashed up. Most of the time the fiberglass can't be repaired unless it's something small. Not to mention the bill you rack up on installation of a fiberglass kit. So... I believe I've came out cheaper that if I would have went with fiberglass. Yea, $430 may seem pricey, but it's excellent quality and fitment was perfect so I have no sweat over paying what I did for it. 

Besides... I asked for comments on how it looks not comments on me paying too much or that I shoulda gone with fiberglass .

And I'm not decided if I'm getting the rest of the stillen kit to answer that question. Actually wondering if some SE-L sides would match up well with my nose?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

se-l side wont match up for the side skirts lay flush with stock body.

go with the full stillen kit to match with ur front end. 

that my .02 cents


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

looks good but kinda hard to see...


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

enlarge the pic heh


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks really nice... 

What kind of paint did you use for your valve cover?


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

I used palsticoat engine enamel as my main coloring. Before that I used bulldog paint adhesive (used about 3 good coats before actual painting). I think it took me about 5 coats of enamel to get the color I wanted.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the bumper looks great ... please update when painted...



I also like the way it looks with the 98 grill


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Thx alot. Hopefully it'll be painted within the next month and a half. I'm not keeping it black..... going to paint it white with black accents and a black custom block strip going from the corner lenses to the tails that gets wider as it goes to the back of the car.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> [BI also like the way it looks with the 98 grill [/B]


YUP, I'm feelin' that!
That bumper would look nice on the NPM ga16deT. Presents that FMIC perfectly.


----------

